# Kiddy Cargo Bike



## Puddles (15 Jun 2013)

*Steve discovered the reason the cargo bike he bought online was so cheap.*

http://familycyclery.tumblr.com/post/53039164154/davekinkead-steve-discovered-the-reason-the







Found this amusing - but then thought about the effort I could save if Squidge pedaled User76 around - hmmm lol


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jun 2013)

Squidge and Maggot..... You really do have quite the most endearing names for them, don't you?


----------



## Puddles (16 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Squidge and Maggot..... You really do have quite the most endearing names for them, don't you?


 Those are the least offensive ones 

Squidge was a very fat squidgey chubby baby

User76 comes from Maggie (My Mum is Margaret and her brothers called her User76 when she was little as she was the youngest it kind of stuck for my Maggie)

Unusually Maggie is not named for my Mum, the surgeon kind of named her when she came out "shouting" as he said "Red hair & a temper to match that's a Maggie if I ever saw one" no idea why the surgeon said it never saw him again but it suited her & so that was that.


----------



## Sandra6 (20 Jun 2013)

My girls would have so much fun with one of those. 
And I love your children's names. One of ours is referred to as Boots and the other Pants. 
I can't repeat what we call the eldest.


----------

